# Reality in Malaysia



## mm99

Hi,

I am considering coming to Malaysia, for my studies, I would like to study for postgraduate, and would like to work part-time during studies, and after studies work or have residency. But since I haven't lived in malaysia I don't know what the reality is there. I have lived in london, and I stayed in KL airport which is much more modern than london airport, so this proves that the city is much more modern than most people think. 

I wanted to know what is the reality, lately I have been reading a lot of negative comments about malaysia, in other topic forums, such as racism, and educated malaysians are leaving the country, the police and government is corrupt. Please let me know in detail about each situation.


----------



## annie11

Yes it's not so bright here, but look at the bright side nothing is perfect, you can use malaysia as a stepping stone and jump into singapore which most people do


----------



## schun

the truth is always ugly & this should be the same elsewhere in the world, but relatively Malaysia is still a good & stable place as compared to others, and agreed with annie11


----------



## Fizal

mm99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering coming to Malaysia, for my studies, I would like to study for postgraduate, and would like to work part-time during studies, and after studies work or have residency. But since I haven't lived in malaysia I don't know what the reality is there. I have lived in london, and I stayed in KL airport which is much more modern than london airport, so this proves that the city is much more modern than most people think.
> 
> I wanted to know what is the reality, lately I have been reading a lot of negative comments about malaysia, in other topic forums, such as racism, and educated malaysians are leaving the country, the police and government is corrupt. Please let me know in detail about each situation.


> Hi, generally like any other countries there always pros and cons. But generally Malaysia is a safe and peaceful country to live. Malaysia is both politically and economically stable. It is a more towards a develop nation as there are many new infrastructure. The choices of food here is great as this is a multiracial country.


----------



## logosho

Fizal said:


> > Hi, generally like any other countries there always pros and cons. But generally Malaysia is a safe and peaceful country to live. Malaysia is both politically and economically stable. It is a more towards a develop nation as there are many new infrastructure. The choices of food here is great as this is a multiracial country.


:clap2:
Agree with Fizal.
One plus point - Malaysia is out of natural disasters' zone (minus flood)


----------



## Lanny

I Believe every country has their pros and cons, since you have decided to come to Malaysia to do your post grad, i think its best to come see for yourself. the Media is known to blow things up where they are actually not that big a deal. On the bright side, other than the occasional floods due to bad drainage, we do not have any other major natural disasters in Malaysia. People here are quite friendly, but there are the bad apples, which i suppose its the same every where. full of culture, food is great and its humid all year round! i think its okay, but then again, i AM a Malaysian.


----------



## manuel_2asia

Hey, this is me manuel from Spain..just graduated in Business Administration..
I would like to go to Malaysia to keep studying and also would like to work in my studies field..Every job offer I see in Internet asks for good residence status, but if you are studying you can't work!

So now I have two choices:
Go to Malaysia and have a 3 months visa, which means that I have to exit the country and enter again every 3 months..

Obtain a student's visa..which would disallow me to work..

Which would be the best solution then?


----------



## Peté1

If you plan to work in Malaysia, you will need work permit. Depends of the employer and your position in organisation how easy/difficult is to get the work permit. Management positions and experts usually gets it easier. But there might be minimum salary requirement... I guess with these regulations Malaysia is trying to keep away low cost labour from neighboring countries.


----------



## manuel_2asia

Thanks for your reply! I guess I'll have to find a Job there before arriving or simply opt for a student visa..


----------



## chong

please do not believe everything you read in the media (news). most malaysian (malays, chinese and indians) are like family. i am malaysian and i love my country (excluding the politicians).


----------



## lolo4u

Anyone want to do a pro & con - Malaysia vs Philippines from an expat residing in the Philippines.
This would be a realistic comparison to see which place would be preferable by me as I am interested in re-locating to Malaysia or may convince you to move to the Philippines Ho Ho Ho


----------



## lorgnette

Malaysia is divided into East and West Malaysia. When you have been to and try to describe e.g., Sarawak, it is different from daily scenes or social events or ethnic race in Sabah (its nearest neighbour) or Penang or KL or Trengannu. 

The reality is Malaysia is diverse sharing multi racial cultures or dishes while it differs in dominant dialects even among similar Malaysian Chinese. 

Are Malaysian racist? If you walk into any office, school or mall, you will find Malaysians of all races intermingling and friendly with one another. Often the mixed race marriages and mixed racial children adds to the stew- so are they racist?

To nationally describe all of us yet fit none of us, best way is visit and discover and enjoy Malaysia.


----------

